# Charity race for AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY IN Portage In.



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be having a charity race at my home on my banked TKO roadcourse on Sun may 23rd.Track will open at 10 am with racing starting at noon we will race skinny tire t-jets and fat tire t-jets,if you have questions on rules pm me.We have a group of about 15 racers that attend my races,we are a friendly group that and just looking for a fun day of racing.The entry fee will be $20.00 min donation,you may pay in cash or a check made out to american cancer society.The format will be a 1 min qualifier race for both the t-jet classes and we will break into a A and a B main for both classes.I will provide lunch and all of my reg.racers will tell you I put out a good spread.I will also be provideing some door prizes around $100 worth good new stuff no junk.I will also be looking for additional sponsers for the race.ALL money will go to the American Cancer Society Relay for Life of Portage,which takes place June 4 in Portage.I will be paying for the food and the door prizes and I will hopefully get more.Everyone is invited lets show my wife that lets me have the races that racers have a heart and make this a success,I would like to make this a yearly event,Please r.s.v.p. by May 20 so I can plan the food.I need your help to make this a success I know we can do it !!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just wanted to thank coach61 for stepping up and donating a door prize!!If anyone else wants to donate dont be shy.Door prizes will help me draw a crowd so any help is appreciated.Monetary donations are also accepted checks made out to american cancer society,or paypal.Thanks again Coach!


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Rick, I have to work that day, but I will be there. I will figure out someway to get out of work. The racing is always good, the track side chatter is always friendly and the food is always something I look forward to. I just got a skinny tired car running today. The car is fast and I did not tweak anything on it yet. When finished it should be a contender. I will happily donate this car to help your cause.

Peace
Verbinator


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks John,the door prize list is growing!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

does that include me or not


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Can you behave,use your inside voice, and not complain or talk bad about anybody?And One more thing leave your gerbils at home?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

AHA!!!!! I knew he had 'em!!!! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Racing for a cure ! Charity race for AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY IN Portage In.*

*Brownie ,
I would be honored not only to attend but to contribute to the cause ! I am blessed that my wife is still with me after battling through 2 fights with cancer. Still cancer has taken both my mother and hers as well as numerous members of my family.

I had stopped sponsoring races and such well over a year ago and with closing my online store i had less incentive than ever to donate as it were . But if ever there were a CAUSE and reason to send along a prize or donate an item that can draw in a donor this is it to me ! So count me in for the fun sure but more importantly count me in as a sponsor / Donor. 

So guys how about helping out ? Send a prize that draws the guys or drop on by and DONATE , race , eat share some fun and have a chance to win something real nice while doing something even nicer !

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Dennis!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Tom Bowman from Brp is sending out a prizepac And one our racers (Glen)IS machining a goodie to raffle off!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Charity race for AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY IN Portage In.*

*Not sure just yet how this one will end up but i'm working on a car to Raffle or auction off for the Race day ! This one will be a nice one with loads of goodies including a dyed and hardened chassis , lightened gears , custom crown , drill blank axle , JL mags , trued arm , new custom silicone sponges in red , silver limited shoes , wiz brushes , custom 3 weight brass front w/ custom tires etc etc etc. The current body is set to be a new Bugatti Veyron i made awhile back and found again but i MAY swap it out for something else exotic . I took a few test laps this eve and she looks to be rounding out nicely but i'll keep pluging away at her. For those who come on by here's a shot to win a nice car and help a great cause . I wanted to post a pic but.... for some reason i can't get a pic to attach ! 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Charity race for AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY IN Portage In.*

*Finally got a couple of pics of donor car to load up from previous post. So here ya go come on down and take a chance to win a car while helping a great cause out ! OH BTW MANY MANY THANKS to the guys who have stepped up to help out Brownie so far ! I see Tom Bowman and BRP are on board . Great guy with great stuff folks so please check him out and support the guy who supports us http://www.bat-jet.com/ 

Bear :wave:

P.S. still room for others to help the cause !*


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

what bodys r we running on these tjets please post what bodys we r running ty


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Open hard bodies,fray allowed in Fat tire.Open in AFX if WE have time


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Brownie count me in...i will donate a few items.If i cant make it to the race i will meet up with darrel and hand him a few items for the event.If i do show up i would be looking to buy some tyco cars for my collection


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

That would be cool Make em 2x or bigger I got big racers


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Package goes in the mail to you tomorrow with 20 gift certificates for magnet zapping.
Looking forward to seeing the race story/results here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't make this race but I would like to make a donation in honor of Courtney Hill, my late daughter in law, who passed away this past November a week before Thanksgiving. Here is a link to her story:

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/nov/19/young-mother-inspired-belief/


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Here are the cars I plan to donate. Please PM me the address.

First Lap '71 GTX from AW that includes an AW patch, JL x-traction '57 vette and JL '62 impala t-jet. All are new sealed in the package. Auction them or give as prizes.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Charity race for AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY IN Portage In.*



desototjets said:


> I can't make this race but I would like to make a donation in honor of Courtney Hill, my late daughter in law, who passed away this past November a week before Thanksgiving. Here is a link to her story:
> 
> http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/nov/19/young-mother-inspired-belief/


*Thanks ever so much for sharing her story ! This is why we give folks . I wish to personally thank all who share info , donate , or help in anyway you can. If you would like to come race or donate a prize or raffle item PM Brownie or heck even email or PM me and i'll help as i can . If ya just wanna donate to the American Cancer Society please do so ! And again thanks ever so much .

Bear :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

John Verb beat me by 2 laps with the t-jet thats going to be raffled off!! Sure would like to see some new faces.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

The above mentioned raffle car is fast and can only get faster as I have not touched the brushes or the brush springs. It has independant front and the pickups and pickups springs have been tweeked so it goes around the turns nicely. It comes with a custom painted JL Charger body. I know a charger body is not know to be the best handling but this badboy is fast. I can't wait to see it go to a new home. 

Peace, Verbinator


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

12 racers so far, room for more!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Brownie Your package is ready and on its way.. hope you guys have a blast!


Dave


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Got the packages from desototjet and eastside johnny THANKS guys!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

2 more days till the race We have room for more cmon out !


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

pm me your contact info so i can call you asap.thanks

paul


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

219-871-9440, 219-764-3894


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Loaner cars available!


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

loaner cars?any tyco for sale?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes loaners and a few tycos


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

yes i will be there and i will be the first 1 there see u all there


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Please, bring you inside voice, please.

Peace, Verb


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

12 racers and a total so far of $508.00!!! more details and pics to follow!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

i had a good time it was some good racing and ty rick 4 letting me come back and race see u all friday night at the store i won some good prizes and got about 8 more camaros!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Charity race for AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY IN Portage In.*

*1st let me say it was an honor to help in any way i can and a blast to race with a great group or guys ! Thanks so much to Brownie for holding the event and for being a great host and raffle donor. Also i wish to say thanks to John Verbich , East side Johnny , Desotojets , Tom Bowman from BRP , Road Rage HO , Sluggo slots , Glen Davis , and Park Lane Hobbies for the generous donations toward the cause. A few others had mentioned sending donations to help but they it seems didn't make it on time. Should they still make it in i believe Rick has plans to possibly ebay those items and donate proceeds from that point . So the end donation totals could still clime up more we hope.
Ok a few folks had asked so here's quickie look at some pics and race totals:

Stock Tjet class 
B main laps 
Russ 90 
Eddie 89 
Darrell 86
Corky 81
Glen 79
Sam 68 (popped a shoe)
A main
Greg 98
Brownie 93
Verb 91
Brian 91
Dennis 90
Doug 88

Wide Modified Tjets
B main Laps
Doug 104
Greg 102
Corky 96
Darrell 96
Glen 94
Brian 92
A main 
Brownie 118
Verb 115
Dennis 110
Sam 101
Eddie 101
Russ 99

Magnatraction / Xtractions mod
Brownie 136
Doug 122
Dennis 117
Brian 112
Sam 108
Corky 108
Eddie 106
Darrell 105
Russ 58 DNF 
Now for some pics .... Sorry i'm not in any but i had to preserve the lens to be sure shots got done LOL ! 

Thanks one and all for participating and for your generousity ! 

Bear:wave:
*


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm glad to hear the race was a success and that money was raised for a good cause. Nice track too.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Dennis for the GREAT write-up.And thanks to all who donated and raced!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Grand total is up to $568.00 thanks again to all that donated !!


----------

